# Questions about new goat



## mopargal1972 (May 8, 2014)

Today I purchased a 1 year old Nubian/Alpine cross. She is supposedly bred. My concern is that the previous owner has never vaccinated her. He said that she was being fed alfalfa hay. I have pasture. I believe it is fescue. Do I need to be concerned about enterotoxemia? Can I vaccinate her now for it? I would like to make her diet change gradual, but it is just not possible. At least she seems confused by all the fresh grass. She was being kept in a dry lot. She actually seems to be afraid of walking on the grass. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 8, 2014)

I would definitely go ahead and give her a CD&T vaccine.  And then get a fecal done to check for other parasites before I did anything else.
I would also get her some alfalfa hay since that is what she is used to eating during the transition to the pasture.

Congratulations and good luck.  She is a very pretty doe.


----------



## SA Farm (May 8, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> I would definitely go ahead and give her a CD&T vaccine.  And then get a fecal done to check for other parasites before I did anything else.
> I would also get her some alfalfa hay since that is what she is used to eating during the transition to the pasture.
> 
> Congratulations and good luck.  She is a very pretty doe.



This ^ And a hoof trim


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 8, 2014)

SA Farm said:


> This ^ And a hoof trim


Yep.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 8, 2014)

Personally I would wait to vaccinate her 2 months prior to the time you think she should kid and then again 1 month prior to her expected kidding date.


----------



## mopargal1972 (May 8, 2014)

I know. Her feet look awful. My Pygmy goats always kept theirs nice and trim by moving around on my property. I am borrowing hoof trimmers from a friend tonight. I figure that I will give her a day or two to settle in before I attempt to trim them. Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately, the person who I got her from has no idea when she was bred. He just thought she looked pregnant. So it is possible that she is not. She has a very well developed udder. If she were a Pygmy, I would say that she is prego just looking at her udder. But I have never owned a milk breed. What do you guys/gals think?


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 8, 2014)

mopargal1972 said:


> View attachment 3467 Today I purchased a 1 year old Nubian/Alpine cross. She is supposedly bred. My concern is that the previous owner has never vaccinated her. He said that she was being fed alfalfa hay. I have pasture. I believe it is fescue. Do I need to be concerned about enterotoxemia? Can I vaccinate her now for it? I would like to make her diet change gradual, but it is just not possible. At least she seems confused by all the fresh grass. She was being kept in a dry lot. She actually seems to be afraid of walking on the grass. Thanks in advance for any advice.


It is certainly okay to go ahead and give the CD&T. Make sure you have some baking soda for her free choice to combat any upset stomach she might have with a very rapid diet change. I would give her a probiotic like Pro-Bios as well as Nutri-Drench. These 2 products will help prevent diarrhea and your new goat from going off feed or not eating at all. BTW, she is a beautiful goat and looks very healthy. Good purchase! Welcome to BYH!!!


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 8, 2014)

mopargal1972 said:


> I know. Her feet look awful. My Pygmy goats always kept theirs nice and trim by moving around on my property. I am borrowing hoof trimmers from a friend tonight. I figure that I will give her a day or two to settle in before I attempt to trim them. Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately, the person who I got her from has no idea when she was bred. He just thought she looked pregnant. So it is possible that she is not. She has a very well developed udder. If she were a Pygmy, I would say that she is prego just looking at her udder. But I have never owned a milk breed. What do you guys/gals think?View attachment 3470View attachment 3470 View attachment 3471


If she is bred, she is not too far along. This is a good cross between dairy doe and Pygmy buck.


----------



## mopargal1972 (May 9, 2014)

She is actually bred to either an Alpine or a Saanen buck. I used to own Pygmy goats, but I recently sold them all to make room for milk goats. 


goatboy1973 said:


> If she is bred, she is not too far along. This is a good cross between dairy doe and Pygmy buck.


----------



## mopargal1972 (May 9, 2014)

I feel like such a newb here. I have more questions. Ever since I brought her home, she has done nothing but stand by the gate or pace back and forth in the non grassy areas. The area that she is in is almost an acre. I have only observed her nibbling at the grass. I know that I need to get her a companion ASAP, but it concerns me that I have not observed her eating much. My Pygmy goats never had these issues, of course I never had just one goat before.  Also, I went ahead and gave her the CD&T vaccine today, I figure that if she is pregnant, she is at least a month or two from kidding. Thanks again for all of your advice.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 9, 2014)

She's probably very stressed from the relocation.
You might want to give some probiotics and some electrolyte fluids.  Did you get her some alfalfa since that is what she was used to eating?

Is she by totally by herself?  You've mentioned Pygmy goats?


----------



## mopargal1972 (May 9, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> She's probably very stressed from the relocation.
> You might want to give some probiotics and some electrolyte fluids.  Did you get her some alfalfa since that is what she was used to eating?
> 
> Is she by totally by herself?  You've mentioned Pygmy goats?


I no longer have my Pygmy goats. I talked to the gentleman that I bought her from and he is willing to sell me another goat at a reduced price as a companion. He also has two bottle babies. Since she is used to these goats, I am seriously considering it. My hubby is out getting alfalfa hay now.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 9, 2014)

mopargal1972 said:


> I no longer have my Pygmy goats. I talked to the gentleman that I bought her from and he is willing to sell me another goat at a reduced price as a companion. He also has two bottle babies. Since she is used to these goats, I am seriously considering it. My hubby is out getting alfalfa hay now.



She needs another goat around as a companion.


----------



## mopargal1972 (May 13, 2014)

Well, she figured out what to do with the grass pretty quick. I have yet to trim her hooves. But I did call the gentleman that I got her from and told him what she was doing and what you all had said. He said that he was selling another doe and also had 2 three week old kids available. He was asking $130 for the doe and $75  for the kids. When I told him that was a bit more than I had available, he offered me all 3 for $150. He seems like a very nice gentleman, he has offered to help me with any questions that I have. Also, the doe is in milk, so he offered me a milking lesson before I take her. I think he said that the doe is an Alpine. The kids are Saanen/Alpine crosses (1boy 1girl). I guess I just want to know if I am doing the right thing. I am picking them up tonight. He already took the ad off of Craigslist. I figured that since she was already with these goats, it would be better since I know that they get along. Here are some pics:
The Alpine doe:



 
The Saanen/Alpine kids with their mom (the mom is not coming with them):


 
The kids are bigger now than in this pic. I saw them when I picked Hope up. Of course I will also have a ton of questions on feeding them. But I think I will post them in the raising kids section. Thank you again for all your help.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 13, 2014)

They are all nice looking goats.
I think it's a great deal.


----------

